# Mushroom and EC



## Mushroom (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to start a blog for Mushroom to help keep track of his progress. Mushroom was diagnosed with EC and GI Stasis on Sunday night and has been steadily improving since then. I have been keeping updates on him that have been sent to family members, so I will start the diary off with those.

Sunday Aug 4
Noticed Mushroom had been lying down a bit more this week but thought it was because it was a bit warmer or he was tired. However, in the morning on Sunday noticed that Mushroom had a bit of a limp in his left hind paw. Rabbit savvy emergency vet said it was probably a sprain, and to watch him for the next bit and bring him in if it gets worse. Throughout the day Mushroom preferred to lay down in a meatloaf position and was drinking water frantically and not pooping properly. Around 11:45 that evening, witnessed Mushroom having a 5 second seizure and rushed him to the emergency vet. He was qickly diagnosed with EC and GI Stasis and put on
Panacur - 0.2ml once daily for one month
Metacam - 0.2ml every 12 hours for one month
Ranitidine -0.08ml every 12 hours for 5-7 days
Simethicone - 1ml every 8 hours for as long as needed

Monday Aug 5
Mushroom had a rough night last night - 8 seizures in 7 hours. Poor little guy hasn't lost his appetite so I am taking that as a good sign. He will only sleep on my belly, is scared of being left alone in his soft carrier. He will eat parsley and a little bit of hay from my hand. Hard to syringe him water but got about 20 mls in by the end of the day. He has some painful stomach cramps throughout the day, but tummy massages have helped.







Monday evening Aug 5
So far, so good. Mushroom's seizures have become less frequent and shorter in length. He is in a bit of pain from the GI Stasis but has shown some improvement. He is eating well and has powered through my saved up veggies from my and my grandma's gardens. He has lost a lot of mobility/stability though, and I am hoping this won't be permanent. 

Tuesday Aug 6
It's looking up. Mushroom has not had a seizure since yesterday at 1:10PM and it only lasted 1 second! Still having tummy cramps that cause him to look agitated and grind his teeth. He appreciates the massages and tummy cuddles and will make sure I get my fair share of kisses when I am holding him. Trying to get critical care in him but it is hard - he hates the taste. 






Tuesday evening Aug 6
too tired for a full update! but wanted to let everyone know mushroom is doing better and getting stronger I think. today has been up and down but the last few hours have been really positive. he seems to have regained a lot of strength and has been eating and doing a bit of drinking on his own! no seizures for 34 hours now! I did a lot of research on EC today and feel like the next month+ might be full of ups and downs.

That brings us to today:
Wednesday Aug 7

Wanted to let everyone know this morning was like witnessing a miracle.. Mushroom drank from his water bowl for the first time since the seizures started, ate all of his hay and greens, and ate his pellets for the first time since Sunday!! I took a video before his meds (they make him sleepy and wobbly) to show how much better his mobility has gotten just overnight! What you see in this video is the first time Mushroom has acted like this in 4 days!! I am so proud of him! in 55 minutes it'll be 48 hours since his last seizure. He's made a full turnaround and I am praying he keeps going in this direction!!


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 7, 2013)

Mushroom is SO cute, I love dwarf rabbits so much. I am so glad to see him doing better. Documenting his progress is a very good idea.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 7, 2013)

I love dwarf rabbits too! Mushroom has stolen a lot of hearts.



Wed Aug 7 evening
Today has been long. Mushroom has been a darling, eating veggies and hay, but still iffy about drinking water. Going to have to syringe him some tonight. I've been reading and researching about a bunch of different bunny illnesses in order to look out for anything that might be compromising Mushroom's immune system. His emerg vet said that something would have had to compromise his immune system for EC to take hold. While searching, I read about Pasteurella multocida and how most bunnies are carrying the bacteria. This worried me. Mushroom's immune system is down and if he's already carrying the bacteria could mushroom also develop pasteurella? So far I see no signs, but his eyes were watery Monday and Tuesday. Today there was a bit of a soft white gel on his eye that I massaged out - but he has had those his whole life. Now I am wondering if that is normal or not?


----------



## Azerane (Aug 7, 2013)

He's looking very alert in the video  Looks like he's starting to make a great recovery. I hope it continues to go well


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 8, 2013)

Goooo Mushroom! You beat that EC!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 8, 2013)

Thursday August 8

Wowie another great morning! I woke up to find that Mushroom had drank a small amount of water on his own from his small bowl - about 1.5ml. He also polished off a small serving of pellets - a first since Sunday! He is still keeping up with his hay and veggies, and his GI Stasis seems to have cleared. His poops look normal and they are almost as plentiful as they used to be before he got sick. Mushroom desperately needed his nails trimmed but I wanted to wait till he was stronger. This morning, he seemed to be just like the old Mushroom - attitude and all, haha. We trimmed his nails very quickly and he seemed much more comfortable after. I snatched a video of him cleaning his nails after we trimmed them - it looked just like a Mushroom from any other day before the illness. I am astonished at how well he is doing. In the video, he is balancing on his left hind leg. That is the leg that gave him mobility issues Sunday and Monday... Wow!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 8, 2013)

No wonder I got a Velveteen Rabbit tattoo.. I feel like I'm IN the story right now. Threw out so much and bleached the rest. The garbage man is not going to be impressed this week.


----------



## jemm (Aug 8, 2013)

Keep going mushy we are all routing for you!


----------



## JBun (Aug 8, 2013)

It's great to hear he's improving. He seems to be doing really well and is such a cute little guy


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 9, 2013)

Friday Aug 9

In 2 hours it will be FOUR WHOLE DAYS since Mushroom's last seizure!!!! HOORAY!!! 
:weee::wiggle:elvis2::woohoo:biggrin::bunnynurse::clapping::jumpforjoy::clapping:

I am so proud of the little guy. Mushroom is about the same as yesterday. I've noticed he is still a bit wobbly from time to time, but he is also on meds that seem to make him very drowsy. He sleeps a lot and whenever I put him back into his box, he goes straight to sleep. It is so great to hear the little guy chomping on veggies - and even pellets!! - by his own. I am still monitoring his water intake though, as he isn't drinking much on his own from what I can tell. Thank goodness for the water-filled veggies since Mushroom is getting pretty sick of that pesky syringe. He will often grab it and throw it across the bed :rofl:


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are a bunch of pictures from the last few days :bunnyheart:camera


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching Kitchen Nightmares. Mushroom likes fresh food too, Gordon Ramsay!


----------



## jemm (Aug 9, 2013)

Really pleased for you mushy


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, he looks great! What a cutie!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 9, 2013)

Tonight Mushroom has been a bit more cranky and tired. This might be because I moved him back into his old cage and put him in a different room so I could bleach a lot of the surfaces in my room where he used to have free run of. He is eating well, though. I think he usually gets cranky at this time of day as the Metacam is wearing off. His next dose is in half an hour. Poor little guy must have some headache pain if the parasite did enough to give him seizures. I hope he is back to 100% soon but I am so proud of how far he has come!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 13, 2013)

Mushroom has been doing well this last week. His stasis has totally cleared and now he is down to just receiving metacam and panacur for the EC. I think he might have lost a little bit of weight though. He sleeps a lot of the day and eats a fair amount of food, so I am wondering why he could be losing. His pellet intake is a bit less than when he got sick, so maybe it is because of that. i was wondering about maybe introducing some alfalfa hay into his diet, in hopes of increasing his calorie intake. He has a checkup this week, so that is one of the questions I am going to ask his vet. Poor guy has been through so much. I hope he's back to 100% soon!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 16, 2013)

Mushroom had his first vets checkup since he got sick 2 weeks ago. The little guy is such a trooper. He needed some blood tests to check to see if the EC damaged his liver or kidneys at all -- it didn't!!!!!!! His liver and kidney results came back perfect. They said his glucose was a bit high, but that was probably because of the stress of the carride/vets visit. We find out if the EC parasite titre is high or low in about 3 weeks time, which will determine if Mushroom goes on another 30 day round of Panacur or if he will be freeeee! The vet said Mushroom has been through a lot, but that he looks amazing. So happy and thankful and excited for him!!! Since his last checkup, Mushroom lost 20 grams (980g to 960g today). I am going to mix in a bit of alfalfa hay with his timothy hay until he gains it back.


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm glad to know that he's ok! He's really cute and a fighter, make sure he gets all the pets and treats he deserves! 
Good job taking good care of him!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 21, 2013)

Mushroom has been doing great! Yesterday was his 5th birthday and he was spoiled all day long. I have been bringing him down to the carpeted area in the basement to get some exercise, because the last few days he has been antsy to get out of his cage. I have seen more binkies this week than in the last 3 months combined. I am so thrilled! Today I set up Mushroom's dog pen. It isn't free range yet, but he has a makeshift litter pan, and 3 cardboard cottages. For the first time in 3 years, Mushroom binkied in his bedroom (he usually prefers the wide open space of downstairs to do his exercises). Here he is in his new space!


----------



## jemm (Aug 21, 2013)

He is such a lovely looking bun


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahhh! Those little dwarf ears!


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 22, 2013)

Jemm and Carlysoup, it is always great to hear I am not the only one who can't stand his cuteness!

Mushroom's vets just called. His EC titre test came back a very high positive. His vet is recommending another 30 day dose of panacur starting immediately after his first 30 days are done. I am feeling a little bit deflated and scared. Is it normal for the titre to be that high halfway through treatment? It also isn't helping that money is tight. I applied for a bunch of part time jobs tonight and am going cross eyed. Oh boy  I think I just need a good night's sleep.


----------



## middlemuse (Aug 22, 2013)

Thinking about you and Mushroom. We haven't got much money either and I'm constantly worried Aria will get sick. I really hope things work out for you guys.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for thinking of us Middlemuse. Mushroom is my first bunny and I always dreaded him getting sick since he was a baby bun 5 years ago. I talked with my parents last night and they want to help out. I guess Mush has stolen a few hearts more than mine in his time
:elvis2:

Things look a lot brighter today - it is amazing what a good nights sleep will do! I am just going to focus on all of the positives of the last few weeks because Mushroom has done way better than I could ever imagine. I love him so much. He is such a strong little guy and it has been really inspiring to watch how far he has come. He is consistently drinking and eating his hay and pellets everyday, gaining the few grams he lost back, and trying to find out ways out of his pen!! (He used to be free run and I can't wait for him to get back to this). 

I started an instagram for him because work is slow right now and I spend all of my time taking care of him - so I figured, why not :wiggle @mushroomthebunny


----------



## middlemuse (Aug 23, 2013)

Aw geez, he's just about the cutest thing I've ever seen. What a fuzzy little morsel! How could your parents NOT want to help with such a cutie?


----------



## jemm (Aug 28, 2013)

How's mushatron today


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updating! We had family over, I have been applying to jobs and going to interviews, on top of taking care of little Mushball. I started an instagram account for him though, so there are daily updates there!

Mushroom has been doing very well. He is about to finish his first course of 30 days of panacur (tomorrow) and start right into the next 60 days. He will be done his meds Oct 3 unless his next e cuniculi titer is high. He is such a sweetie and has been acting like his old self - except a little bit more cuddly (cant tell if thats the metacam or all the extra attention hes gotten this month!).

I will keep updating when I can, but so far so good! GO MUSH!


----------



## jemm (Sep 2, 2013)

Too much Instagram!!


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 4, 2013)

:yeahthat:
Its true, I think I am addicted:shock:


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for the lack of updates. I just wanted to let everyone know that Mushroom's EC is in remission, and he finished his meds (after 60 days!) almost a week ago now. He was very happy to see his old, and freshly bleached, stuffed buns, and to be able to run around his room once again! I am thrilled for him!!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi everyone!!

Mushroom will be going in for his 6 month checkup pretty soon. But so far, so good! He has been off panacur since september and no sign of the EC!!! The only symptom he has developed is a brown tinge in his pee. I am hoping the vet has an answer to what it could be. We did test his kidneys before and they came out perfect, so that put me at ease a bit.

Either way, I continue to be so proud of my little guy!! Sometimes I look at him and can't even believe he was ever as sick as he was. I am so happy and feel very lucky to still have him around.

Screw EC, let's keep kicking its butt!!!!


----------



## pani (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooray for Mushroom! I'm glad he's doing so much better.


----------

